# This is my homemade KindleDX case/cover(made from a cute 3ring binder) PICS!-->



## SunshineTart (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay. FINALLY PICTURES!, but first here is an explanation of the process.
I had looked and looked and looked for a DX case that would suit my personality. And while I did find several that would do, not struck me enough to get me to pay the exorbitant prices for those particular ones. I do seem to have champagne tastes...as the saying goes. So. I bought an ADORABLE binder at walmart for almost $4. I got home, set myself up with supplies which included: sewing needles of varying sizes, thread of varying color, grosgrain ribbon of varying sizes and colors, gorilla super glue(*I believe this brand is superior for this project), scissors, and whatnots. Then I began my crafting.

I cut the three ring binding out of the binder. This left me with the two sides. 
I cut both sides open and pulled out the inside paper and cardboard and I cut down JUST the cardboard to size that I preferred. Mine is a little large than the actual kindle dx. 
The I tucked everything back in and folder the paper down to size and tucked it down to hide it. On the piece of paper that has writing and barcode i think, i tucked that edge down.  On the piece of the folder that I used for the BACK of the kindle case I left out the OUTSIDE piece of paper so i could tuck it into the FRONT flap of my cover. I cut down the extra plastic and to slide over each other. One inside the other. You want to leave enough plastic to creat a wide enough "binding" so that your Kindle will fit inside and it closes all the way. You need a tiny bit more than a half inch if you have a thicker silicone skin or gelaskin. A little less if you have a decal skin. This is where I slid the UNFOLDED paper into the other side. This gave me my "binding". I then superglued that piece of paper down to the front of the cover. Then I superglued the two sides together on JUST THE PLASTIC. Then on the inside POCKET of the binder, on the appropriate side for your holding style, or both sides if you like, cut the POCKET so that you end up with corner triangles to hold the kindle. I cut the right side because Im right handed. While I was putting my binder together I kept this in mind so that It would have the pictures and designs in the places I wanted. Then I decorated the way you see. Some ribbon and my owl and button.  
There is a post on here where someone uses hair bands to hold their cover closed. I recommend this way instead of the button and ribbon for closing your cover because its much simpler to get it on there rather than sewing through cardboard, which required making appropriate tiny holes first. The hair band can be glued on in a cute fashion on the back, length ways on the edge, and this will look like some journals that use a piece of elastic. I actually saw one like this at walmart, with the same pattern as my binder, that I almost bought, but it was spiral bound notebook journal and not hard enough for the level of protection that I wanted.

Anyway, if that was too confusing and detailed, pictures are here!

Heres a direct link to flickr in case you wanna just skip to the flikr account and miss all the fun watching them load  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623470051918/








From Start.....

















Cut Up...

















Putting the 'binding' together...








Half way there...








the back and ribboned 'binding'...








the inside and my 'page markers' 








kindle in and ready to go 








To Finish, with my cute little, also homemade, owl.

As I look at the pictures I realize they dont really do it justice. I dont mean to brag, but, really, the thing is just so flippin cute and it just FITS me. I mean, I do love owls a whole lot. So go to your local office supply store or walmart or wherever your search takes you till you find a binder that just screams for you to take it home and cut it up.

I really didnt realize how much I was missing when I didnt have a case. I cant believe how much more comfortable I am with my case being on it. I am a lot less protective and I dont HOVER over it now like I did.  lol. I was searching for one, and just wanted to wait till I had the perfect one. Now I do, and Im even happier with it than I thought I would be. Having a Case/Cover really takes alot of the worrying out of owning a Kindle. I can close it up now and tote it with me, under my arm or in my exceptionally large purses. (I have children and therefore I have to accommodate)

Hope anyone looking for a case and having the same problem as myself can use this as motivation to MAKE their OWN!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice job Sunshine! Very creative! =)


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can knit, crochet, cross stitch.... basically almost any craft that provides an idea and a pattern.  Creative, I am not.  I truly respect creativity in people and you are to be applauded.... this is so nice.  Don't you love it when you know that no one on the face of the earth has a cover like yours??  Great job!!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

very creative! How is the new kindle Dx doing? do you find the screen good for your eyes


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Very cute SunshineTart; congrats!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That's adorable! I love your owl, very cute.


----------



## SunshineTart (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you all, I cant stop smiling every time I look at my cover!   

PraiseGod,  yes it does make me smile knowing that its mine and mine alone.  I have always liked anything unique. Strive for it at times even.   

Tiggeerr... I love the DX.  I have absolutely no problems with it being hard on the eyes.  I read several hours a day and do not suffer any consequences.  I read outside, inside regular lighting and lamplight and no issues yet!   
I also appreciate the larger screen because it generally takes me a little more than a minute to finish a page, thanks to all the extra space.  The contrast is great as well.  This is my first Kindle so I cant compare it to another, but I can just say that its truly been the best decision I have made in a purchase in a long time.    I couldn't be happier with it if it came packaged in gold.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

What a cute cover and great idea!


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Fabulous job!  I love your ingenuity and creativity.  It has personality written all over it!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Way cool!!  I'm the only fool on these boards who still just uses the original (K1) cover it came with; modified with a square of velcro to keep it in place.  I figured once I start with covers, I won't stop at just one...so I put the $$ towards books instead.

GREAT JOB; your cover is very creative.  Vera Bradley has/had an owl pattern.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice job.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great idea


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

So very cute.


----------



## LaurenceRoll (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice one sunshine. I just got my new kindle yesterday. Instead of buying a case I might just make one like yours.

Cheers.

Have you tried the main eat stop eat software program applying fat burning furnace and in addition the diet solution gathered? I enjoy this particular tinnitus miracle not to mention seo link monster a tad too. Post watch out for quite a number of link building services while satellite direct period because it's great.


----------

